# Servicing Frankia motorhomes



## Biffy (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently contacted the sole Frankia dealer in the UK namely Cranhams in relation to servicing and habitation checks. I was informed by the service department they would only entertain servicing Frankia's if they had been purchased from Cranhams. I understand there are approximately 500 Frankia motorhomes registered in the UK. 

As I live in the North-West of England can anyone reccommend a reputable service/habitation engineer.

Spinney's of Knutsford will service Frankia's but cannot source parts as they ceased to be a Frankia dealer last year. 

regards Biffy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh well its their business, bit shortsighted in my view.

I will service any motorhome and extend a warm welcome to any new customers.

Peter


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Frankia was one of two makes we had short listed to buy but were put of by Cranhams sale staff who were not very helpful. Most motorhome use the same equipment and parts so I'm sure someone like Johns Cross motorhomes would suit your need as well if not in my opinion better than Cranhams.

Wobby


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

should you require any major work or just happened to be in Germany when a service was due then you could always use FRANKIA's own service /repair centre which is located next to their factory

I had a tour around there 2 years ago - very impressive with some major crash repairs & modifications in progress 
(eg. they where fitting a drop down bed in a camper that was built a couple of years ago without one!)

see BEVJOHNs replay in this thread:-
Markschorgast,Germany 

I have a business card for them out in my camper & will get the details later if you want it


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

There was a letter about Todds in this months MMM giving service above and beyond, a letter to Frankia may help asking them to supply your local servicing dealer.

I also had the same response from Cranhams when I enquired about Burstner service etc on a mh I was considering from Germany, bought new from Cotswold instead, excellent dealer but sadly not Frankia, if you are in Germany get the factory to do it and stuff Cranhams.

These sole agency agreements are the worst possible solution for customers of the brand

Chris


----------



## Biffy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Frankia Servicing*

Thanks for all your responses. I think I will write to Frankia, Germany and let them know about Cranham's servicing criteria. This is not a satisfactory situation for UK Frankia motorhome owners. I'll post a response if I get one from Frankia AG.

Regards,

Biffy


----------



## freechild (May 7, 2010)

Like all things great when it works right, had several problems with equipment , ie Boiler, Air Con Unit and Fridge (since purchasing our new Frankia now in its third year),

Cranhams are our dealer, purchased both Frankia and a Burstner before , always had issues resolved

love the Frankia, like I said great when it all works, 

Freechild


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm with Trek on this one! We bought our van from Cranham and we were less than overwhelmed with the after sales service which is a shame when they were so nice leading up to the purchase  . It took us tweo years to convince someone that the faulty air con was faulty - oh no it must be us. We have our habitation checks performed in Germany and so far have been met with excellent service and we have saved money as the round trip to Cranham is expensive whereas a small detour on our way through Germany makes sense. Haven't been to the Frankia service centre as its a bit off our annual route to Greece. But if its typical of German service it will be slick and efficient.

Cheers sheds


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We take ours usely back to the dealer in Germany and plan a trip around this. He is in Guetersloh, not far from Bielefeld. Atleast this is not as far as Munich and the service is great.

Maddie


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

To be fair to Cranham I have spoken to them twice about their servicing policy, once when a disgruntled owner of a van not bought from them and also as a Frankia owner. I was advised that it's simply a case of them not being able to handle the the amount of servicing requested and had to decide that they must put their own owners first. This does ring true because who turns away business unless they have too. Also they did invested heavily in new and larger workshops recently just to keep up with the then demand.

On the subject of Frankia owners who have bought their vans elsewhere and now cannot get them serviced by a Frankia dealer, I think that this is something that Frankia need to sort out. They could easily do this by appointing selected servicing agents around the country.

Ron


----------



## Biffy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Servicing Frankia Motorhomes-an update*

Hi All,

I have had written responses from Frankia HQ, Germany and Cranham, the sole UK Frankia Dealer. In essence, I understand the current position to be as follows:-

1. If you purchase your Frankia from Cranham they will perform service/habitation checks and warranty work without question.

2. If you purchase a Frankia from a European source i.e. not in the UK Cranham will decline to perform service/habitation/warranty work.

3. If you purchase a Frankia privately or from a non-Frankia dealership the situation is at Para 2.

4. If you have purchased a Frankia from a previous UK Frankia Agent i.e. Spinney of Knutsford then Cranham will perform as at Para 1 with the exception of any warranty work because Cranham will not receive recompense from Frankia, Germany to undertake any warranty issues.

5. Cranham will provide Frankia specific parts. They can be ordered via their service centre. The alternative is to order direct from Frankia, Germany.

6. Spinney, Knutsford will service Frankia motorhomes but spare parts may have to be purchased as at Para 5. I understand Spinney no longer has a parts account with Frankia, Germany but presumably they could purchase parts in the same way as any individual can.

7. Frankia, Germany have not indicated any intention to authorise or appoint any further service centres in the UK.

8. Cranham say that their long-standing policy is to give priority to customers who have purchased motorhomes from them. Cranham fear that if they take on too much "outside" work they will not be in a position to give good service to their customers. In a way this is fair enough, but from a commercial viewpoint it is illogical because they are turning work away.

I hope this clarifies things.

Regards,

Biffy


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Can thoroughly recomend Cheshire Motorhome Services
he did a fantastic job on my Hymer
Trevor is a member on here, met him at a rally few years ago so felt better having my beloved but sorely neglected van serviced by someone I knew.
He did the usual habitation checks and servicing plus a lot of other jobs including....
fitting new skylight / water filter / changing some sockets to UK type / addition of a fan behind fridge to make it more efficient in hot weather / installing an inverter in a cupboard and wiring it to socket above for easy charging of laptops etc / repairing 12v supply to tv / a fantastic repair of a gash in the locker door, filled, resprayed etc ( he said 'I'll give it a go but it might not be great' ... it is perfect ) he also repainted wheel hubs and black metal parts.
on top of all this the van was cleaned inside and out, polished to a showroom shine ( he will kill me when he sees her turn up for the German meet looking a bit grubby after her tour of Scotland )
His bill was a very pleasant surprise and I am delighted with the service and results.
don't know how to do links to websites ( sorry ) but look up trevorf on here and you will find it. 


Trevor did all the sourcing of parts etc, I just left my neglected treasure with him while I went away for work, and came back to a 'new' van. Delighted !


----------



## Frank730 (Jan 19, 2009)

You will have to go to Germany then...........

MAke a trip of it and remember the Germans only charge a third of what UK dealers charge for service etc.......


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For anyone considering going to the Frankia Service Centre, you might like to read this first.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-907777.html#907777

Regards, Alan.


----------



## howardandsue (Jan 7, 2007)

*Servicing Frankia Motorhomes*

I have been using a Frankia dealer in Germany to do my servicing and warrantry work (very little) since purchasing new from them in 2007.
I chose them because they were the nearest to the UK and spoke English.
They are Jumpertz in Julich (http://www.reisemobile-jumpertz.de/).
I have always found them to go that extra step to fit me in and fix problems I did not know I had.
There is a Stellplatz in the town and I can get there easily in a day from the UK. (I will be there for my habitation checks in two weeks time).
They may still be worth considering if you want to buy a Frankia abroad although the Euro rate is not as favourable as it was (See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...opic&t=22383&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0)


----------

